
Borders Nearing Bankruptcy Filing - ssclafani
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704329104576138353865644420.html
======
The_Igor
Very sad. I loved the borders in San Francisco on 3rd and Townsend. It closed
last year, now it is just a big, ugly, empty space.

